# FM Walleyes Unlimited Club to host "Backwater Eddy&quot



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

*FW Walleyes Unlimited Club Inc. open door Club meeting, free to the public, will host Ed "Backwater Eddy" Carlson tonight Thursday, Sept 17 at the Doublewood Inn in Fargo ND at 7:00 PM.*

Tonight's Topic:

*Fall and winter Red River Basin trophy walleye patterns and opportunities.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I would like to thank the FM Walleye Unlimited Club Inc. for inviting me to come participate in there September open door meeting and the opportunity to share and compare notes on the Red River of the North.

For anyone who has not attended a seminar I have held in the past I'm a bit of a free-flow speaker and work with the audience as a team. I plan to hit on some fall opportunities on large and small rivers, as that's a great passion of mine and I see it as a much overlooked resource for sport fishing and just plain fun.

The ice fishing opportunity's on the Red River of the North and the big Lake Winnipeg it flows into in MB. Canada is by far the biggest not so well kept secret in the walleye world today. If you have not caught wind of it's potential, you soon will. Many have caught wind of it, but most do not believe the stories of huge sumo "teen'r" class walleye in numbers...all that will change soon.

A well schooled portion of the FM Walleyes Unlimited club got a good taste of it potential last winter, and I'm very certain many will be eager to get after it again this winter. I hope to offer some insight to what I have learned of this system and bend and break a few misconceptions of how these fish act. Some of my observations may come as quite a surprise to many.

I always encourage open exchange of ideas from my seminar participants, especially at club functions as I know the pool of experience will surely benefit us all.

The FM Walleyes Unlimited organization is a fine club, this may be a good opportunity for a new comer to pop in and check it out. Hope to see you there at the *Doublewood Inn in Fargo on Thursday, Sept 17, 7:00 PM*.

Thank you,


----------

